# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  φωτιστικό φράχτη κήπου.

## rep

με λίγα υλικά κάνεις ενα ωραίο φωτιστικό για τον κήπο σου.

----------


## agis68

Πολύ κομψό και εύκολο.

θα μας πεις δυο τρια πραγματάκια ακόμη? τι τύπου led 

το ποτηράκι από μουστάρδα είναι???? (Ασχετο)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επιτέλους ήρθε ανάπτυξη στην Ελλάδα  :Lol:  καλή κατασκευή συγχαρητήρια ... λίγο βερνικάρισμα του ξύλου και ίσως στο 1/3 της περιφέρειας του ποτηριού ένα φύλλο αλουμινίου για αντανάκλαση και ενίσχυση φωτισμού όπως στα ποδηλατοφάναρα.

----------


## rep

το κοστος δεν ξεπερναει το 1 ευρω το κομματι,η ποιο μεγαλη δυσκολια ειναι να κανεις την πατουρα για να φολιασει το σφηνοποτηρο για να μην κουνιεται ,αν δεν εχεις εργαλειο, κανεις μονος,και μερικες ιδεες για αλλες κατασκευες φωτιστικων. σου αυτο που δειχνω στην πρωτη εικονα με πολυ χοντρο γυαλοχαρτο.στο τελος το εκανα και 5 χερια λουστρο στο ενανω κομματι για να μην ποτιζει απο την βροχη.

----------


## Gaou

το τορνακι σου φίλε όλα τα λεφτά...! αμα εχει διαθεση ο ανθρωπος ..

----------

